# Few relaxing hours!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Been a long time since I carted a bridge net and a chair. Made it 25 ft on to sykes and decided that was just where I wanted to be, lol. Nice night out. Even got the net wet. I forgot they look so much bigger 20 ft down on top of the water, lol! Thanks for the quick net job Jcooperpcola










Maybe he went bavk and raved about the free meal???

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know where the barely legals are, lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Due to the size reference in the pic WITH THE FOOT, it is ineligible for the foot thread! hahaha I was going to go to 3MB last night but crashed!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I almost commented the same thing, lol. But no tape and that being an oversized foot stuffed into a 12" sandal, um yea they went back, lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm. Almost legal.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know what it is about sikes but you almost have to catch 2 or 3 almost/barely legal before you find that 1 or 2 that are just right. Great report and congrats on a relaxing night.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

chaps said:


> Hmmm. Almost legal.


My sandal measures 12 3/8" so they were both right on the mark. But not worth the risk, lol. Maybe next time they will be real doormats!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Didn't know that was you sitting there or I would have stopped to say hello. Lots of blues were nailing bait fish on top water a little ways down the bridge but I don't care for them and tossed them back. I left around 3am. Other than the blues I caught a few small fish. Ground mullet, croaker, and just a single mangrove. Had a lot of breaks due to toothy critters and was wore out when I got home!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bait shop was out of fresh dead shrimp and along with this little guy I found these on the seawall and scooped them up. If folks keep tossing out good piles of fresh shrimp like that then that little fellers gonna be fat before long!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice little flounder by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason I was glad to see you had a chance to relax for a little while. Wasn't trying to hijack your moment at all. Just adding to the area report and trying to say hello and that I hate that I missed the chance of meeting you in person. I mind my own business and leave folks alone as I try to find my spot for my time of Zen as well. That night was a busy one down the way so every time I tried to get on PFF I had some kind of bite otherwise I would have let you know where I was if you were interested in joining. About 1am a guy with his kids that was between where we were came down and offered me their live shrimp before they left for the night. Great guy and was so friendly. Gave me a bonita and around 3 dozen live shrimp on top of what I had already found. I haven't been out there too many times since last winter but when I have gone I've been fortunate enough to meet people like him out there. When I saw your post I just felt the need to give an update on the bite and was a little jealous because there were times that I had a few bites then a steady pull when reeling in hoping for a door mat flounder and all I got in that department was a clump of old oyster shells in some concrete. Was waiting for the head shake that never happened :laughing:
I got flounder skunked as always 
Hope that you have many more chances to relax and maybe one day or night I can say hello.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, no worries Brother, hate we missed you too. Have to meet up some time!


----------

